# My disablity has been approved by SSA



## Marie5656 (Apr 15, 2017)

​Well, got a happy surprise in the mail today.  A letter from the SSA saying they approved my disability claim.  On the first try!!   I was preparing to be denied on the first try.  I am pleased.  My checks start in June.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 15, 2017)

Wonderful!  First try approval is almost unheard-of.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 15, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Wonderful!  First try approval is almost unheard-of.




I know.  My lawyer told me to be prepared to be denied.  I am glad


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 15, 2017)

Very happy for you.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 15, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> ​Well, got a happy surprise in the mail today.  A letter from the SSA saying they approved my disability claim.  On the first try!!   I was preparing to be denied on the first try.  I am pleased.  My checks start in June.


Congrats! You must have done everything right! (and as you know, the procedure is difficult)


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2017)

Good news, Marie!


----------



## terry123 (Apr 15, 2017)

Years ago I was approved on the first try but I had a massive stroke with plenty of medical to prove my claim.  I didn't want to apply for it but it gave me the time I needed to recover and then go back to work.  My problem was trying to get them to stop sending checks as I was finally able to go back to work.  I just kept putting the money in a separate account so I could just pay back.  They finally got it and I sent them a check for $15,000.00.  It took me over a year to get the payments stopped.  No wonder its in a mess.  I don't think they finally "got it" until I filed a tax return showing wages.  I documented EVERY phone call and who I talked to until I got it straight and paid back.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow, Terry I've never heard of that happening before.  It's a good thing you banked the money as it would be hard for me to pull $15,000 out of my hip pocket like that.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 15, 2017)

Great news Marie, I'm happy for you.  June will be here soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2017)

That's great Marie, way to go! :coolthumb:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2017)

Congratulations to you Marie.  I got mine on my first try, too.  I hope the income will meet your needs.  You may want to look into some other things to help you, too, if you have not already.  I mean the program to help with heating for one thing.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2017)

Good for you Marie!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Congratulations to you Marie.  I got mine on my first try, too.  I hope the income will meet your needs.  You may want to look into some other things to help you, too, if you have not already.  I mean the program to help with heating for one thing.



*Yes, considering all that.  I use propane for heat, so not sure I can get help with that, but maybe electric.  Once Rick retires and our income is lowered even more, I am going to look into SNAP benefits.  Though I  may try now, when my SSD kicks in, and maybe benefits will be raised when he retires next year.
*


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 20, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Yes, considering all that.  I use propane for heat, so not sure I can get help with that, but maybe electric.  Once Rick retires and our income is lowered even more, I am going to look into SNAP benefits.  Though I  may try now, when my SSD kicks in, and maybe benefits will be raised when he retires next year.
> *



Marie, look into SSI, as well.  It's based on a complicated evaluation of your assets and income, but we were able to get it for my niece, in addition to her SSDI.
*
Can I Receive Both SSI and SSDI Benefits Every Month?*


          The Social Security Administration (SSA) offers two types of benefit programs: Social Security Disability Insurance (SSDI) and Supplemental Security Income   (SSI). SSDI is based on your previous income and how long you paid  Social Security taxes. SSI is based on your income and has strict  financial limits.  


 You can receive both SSDI and SSI payments, but you have to meet the  requirements of both programs. Therefore, the sum of both payments  cannot be higher than your highest SSI payment. You would not have to  apply for both separately, and if the SSA feels you meet the  requirements and it’s necessary, they will approve you for concurrent  benefits. Because of the SSI limit, many SSDI recipients are deemed  ineligible for SSI because their SSDI payment is higher than the federal  benefit rate (FBR) limit. 


The SSI’s benefit payout follows the FBR,  which defines the maximum monthly income limit and maximum SSI payment.  In 2017, the FBR limit is $735 for individuals and $1,103 for couples.  However, the SSI limits can be a bit confusing. Only about half of your  income is considered countable towards SSA defined monthly income. This  means you could be making almost $1,500 per month and still be eligible  for SSI. 


 SSDI and SSI benefits together can be helpful because they could get  you as much money as possible through the SSA. For example, if you are  already qualify for SSDI benefits,  getting approved for SSI could increase your payout to the maximum of  $735. Even if you started off getting SSI benefits, applying for SSDI  could also raise your payments to $735.


 The other benefit of getting SSDI and SSI is that you could be  eligible for Medicare and Medicaid together. SSI receipts in most states  are eligible for Medicaid as soon as they are for SSI. SSDI recipients  are eligible for Medicare two years after their disability onset date.  Medicare is generally accepted by more doctors, but Medicaid is more  affordable and you don’t have to wait for it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Yes, considering all that.  I use propane for heat, so not sure I can get help with that, but maybe electric.  Once Rick retires and our income is lowered even more, I am going to look into SNAP benefits.  Though I  may try now, when my SSD kicks in, and maybe benefits will be raised when he retires next year.
> *


That's very wise!


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 21, 2017)

Congrats! That's almost unheard of to be approved first try.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2017)

Iodine said:


> Wow, Terry I've never heard of that happening before.  It's a good thing you banked the money as it would be hard for me to pull $15,000 out of my hip pocket like that.



I've seen it happen with regular SS when people have died and their families have a heck of a time getting SS to stop sending the money.  They did what Terry did and put the money in a separate account so they could pay it back.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats, Marie!

I'm on the second round myself, and I'm sorry now that I didn't originally have an attorney do the work. I trusted an admin at the nursing home that I was at, and she was pretty much incompetent.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow! Congratulations!  My DIL has had so many health issues including those that used to make her faint and wind up in the E.R. often.  She's fainted at and lost two jobs because of her health issues and having to stay out. Think they approved her disability claim?! NO! Thank God she is doing much better now but she still have some issues. She always preferred to work anyway, so I'm glad she's been able to do so and has a job that has worked with her regarding her now occasional health issues.  I'm glad you didn't have to jump through hoops to get your benefits Marie.


----------

